# Video Of Crash



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

A friend sent this clip to me. I don't know if it's real, been edited or the status of the occupants. If you look at the last split second, it almost (or atleast I want to believe) that the passenger door opens. But it is a reminder to check the clearance when pulling into places. From a google search, it seems that it was a bank in Texas that they were trying to circle in order to park...

Unfortunate incident
Be safe


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

*HERE'S THE FULL STORY

At approximately 3 PM, Tuesday, July 2, a 2008 Dodge Ram 2500, pulling a new travel trailer, hit the corner of the Texas State Bank Drive-In on Tenaha Street, causing the complete awning to come to the ground.
Luckily, the driver of the Dodge, Mickey Miller, of Garrison and his 10 year old son were able to exit their vehicle uninjured. According to Miller he was circling the bank to park on the other side when the corner of his travel trailer caught the corner of the bank awning. Next thing he heard was a rumble as the awning started falling against his driver's side door. Somehow he was able to unbuckle the seat beat and exit the other side of his truck as it was falling.
Mark Ivy of Texas State Bank stated that the main lobby would be open for business while the drive-in is being repaired.*

But this is also a great reminder to make sure your INSURANCE coverage is up to the proper limits....

Unfortunately his insurance coverage was NOT higher then the cost of the accident and the bank's insurance company is now going after him for the addtional cost -- about 100K!!!

So they will go after his paycheck, his house, car, his kids education fund, etc for the other 100K that it will take to repair the facility, and make up any additonal losses suffered at the time and after the incident...

Plus if they wanted to be real jerks about it they could go after probably another 50K for lost revenue resulting from the accident...

Of course his attorney should have countersued with the argument that an industrial structure such as this roof should not have fell so easily ... (I think i could have actually got the guy a new truck and trailer out of this -- and free gas for life.. LOL)

Your insurance limits are NOT the limits that you can be sued over -- they ARE the limits that the insurance company alone is responsible for paying up to -- anything after that -- its between you and the court and some high price attorney the other side is hiring --

and of course you will also have to pay the fee for thier high price attorney after yoiu lose--

SO CHECK THOSE INSURANCE LIMITS!!!!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

WOW!!! All I can say is OUCH............

Bob


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Of course his attorney should have countersued with the argument that an industrial structure such as this roof should not have fell so easily ... (I think i could have actually got the guy a new truck and trailer out of this -- and free gas for life.. LOL)


You know I thought that thing fell much easier than I would have expected. I've seen awnings that people have run into and while they were bent up they never fell over. Looking at the pictures you posted the awning looks like a very heavy structure that was supported by four modest beams. I'd be willing to bet that thing would have fallen over in a good wind if the truck hadn't got there first. I'm glad the dad and his son are okay but it sounds like a financial mess for them.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Think maybe I'll check on what insurance limits I have.

Glad that reminder came at the expense of someone else.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

This is another reason to have an umbrella policy on top of your homeowners and auto policies.

Ed


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

When I first watched this video I though the whole truck was crushed and it gave me chills until I saw the pictures then I felt better. I really was surprised how easy that awning came down and glad on one was at the teller window getting money that thing would crush a car flat to the ground. If it were me I and they came after me like that for the money I would hire me the best Lawyer money can buy and sue the hell out of them. I don't like suing but in this case you would have to do it just protect you and your family.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I sure do feel sorry for this guy!! Not only has he been seen on this site about 4-5 times, under different headings, was lucky enough to have survived it, with his SON, the fact that it was a brand new rig, his NAME is on the thing, so everybody in the WORLD knows who he is, but NOW, the bank is suing him???
All I can say is I agree with Ghosty. There is NO WAY that awning should have toppled like that, and I'm surprised that some building code doesn't cover that!! It could, as someone else pointed out, been catastrophic, had this been "check cashing time" (Friday afternoon/evening) and the thing packed with vehicles underneath, or he and his son killed. I have a feeling that THEN, there would have been more outcry to sue the bank over faulty design......it's like the whole canopy/awning was dependent upon ONE support, apparently. I think I'll quit using the drive-thru at my bank and go inside.......the exercise will do me good, will save on gas and MAY just save my life!!








Darlene


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

SCAAARRRRYYY!!!! I hope his lawyer kicks back. That awning should still be up.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Now the poor guy is on the CNN web site (video plays after the commercial).

Ed


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It was on the local news this morning in NYC. At least we see the news media looks for stories on YouTube


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I paused that video and watched it frame by frame and I don't know how you build them in Texas but that canopy was only held up by cement block columns with no steel beams inside to anchor it in place so the second he hit it they crumbled and fell over. Lucky know one was hurt of killed.

But like they say "if you can't Dodge it RAM it"









John


----------

